# blo and mylands High Build Friction Polish



## scottstef (May 4, 2004)

greetings, i am a newbie here and just starting to turn pens.  so far most of my pens have been with domestics cherry, maple, walnut, and a little bit of red oak.  When i use those woods doing flatwork, i usually use a coat of blo to finish them and then a protecting coat of poly.  

With my pens, i have bene using mylands High Build Friction Polish.  can i use blo under that?  the pens have truned out nice and glossy, i just kind of miss the grain popping like it normally does when i apply blo to a wood.

If i can use blo, would it be best to apply a thinned coat while the pen is still turning, take it wipe it down with some mineral spirits, let it dry and then apply the mylands?  

If that isn't a great idea, any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## txbob (May 4, 2004)

Scott,

blo = boiled linseed oil?

I would think Mylands would go over it just fine, once the blo is dry.

txbob


----------



## jimr (May 5, 2004)

I am pretty new at pens myself, so this is not an expert opinion.
A friend of mine suggested this and it works great for my pens.
I use Mylands sanding sealer, apply it with pens on lathe and run the lathe. I use slow speed for this. It will penetrate and dry with the friction. Then apply Mylands friction polish but at high speed. 
You have to keep the pad moving back and forth rapidly or it will 
build up rings of polish. Sometimes I apply up to three coats 
depending how it looks. It will create a real nice glossy surface and
very smooth depending on how fine a grit sanding you go to. I like 
this because I can do both steps immediately.


----------



## its_virgil (May 5, 2004)

Learn to do a CA finish. Friction polishes and other wax finishes have beeswax as their main ingredient. Beeswax will react with moisture and skin oils and cause the polish to dull, yellow and eventually come off.  Ever wonder why the friction polishes lood good for a short time and then start to fade with use? Unlike the friction polishes, CA will not discolor and is hard and durable and polishes to a great luster. Then you can learn to do a CA and BLO mixture. Directions are posted in numerous places. The BLO and CA together is an even better finish, IMHO.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Scott (May 5, 2004)

Hi Scott!  I think that the Mylands would go on over the BLO just fine, after the BLO is cured.  BTW, things cure much quicker when you apply them with the lathe running, and you hold the applicator (paper towel) in contact with the pen barrel, generating friction and heat!

I like the CA/BLO finish.  I have the instructions for that coming out in More Woodturning next month, but if you E-Mail me I could send them to you now.  

Scott.


----------

